
Advice from Kleiner Perkins, Hummer Winblad, ... - mattjung
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/04/20/is-venture-capitalism-dead-not-yet-advice-from-kleiner-perkins-hummer-winblad-shasta-ventures-and-clearstone-venture-partners/
======
edw519
Wow! One blog posting with more relevant pitch data than half the books at
Borders. I've already posted this on my bulletin board so that I "Dont Make
That Mistake".

I kept stopping to copy, paste, and comment on the good tidbits, but my
fingers got tired. Just read the whole thing and digest it.

OK, couldn't resist. My favorite:

 _He had a real product with real customers and he was proud to show that.
That impressed me more than the sophisticated pitches which are high on
buzzwords and low on facts and substance._

------
AlexTheFounder
"The monetization model needs to at least result in a $100M revenue business
growing at 20%-30% with strong EBITDA margins." - that was the stock answer to
VC question

------
davidw
Advice for KP, from me: don't bring in bozo executives like you did at
Linuxcare:-/

